# foam like marshmallow cream



## Alabama queen newbee (Apr 21, 2015)

I have some 5 gallon buckets of stored honey, that when opened, have separated to thin honey on top with thick crystalized honey in the bottom. 
In an effort to reconstitute it by heating it a bit, I got a thick head of foam that resembles Marshmallow cream on the top. The foam tastes just like the honey does. But it is foamy and white. 
I skimmed it off to feed back to the bees. 

Can someone tell me why this happened and what I can do with the foamy stuff? Is this honey fermented?


----------



## BackYardPhenomena (Jul 11, 2012)

Fermented honey will smell like yeast, if your
Not familiar with the smell it's similar to fresh naked bread, or bread that is rising.


----------



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

I had the same thing happen to me last month when I heated up the bottom part of a 5 gal pail. I think I heated it up to high. From now on I think I'll use the light bulb in the old fridge method.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

I package in glass pint jars and have the same thing happening when I warm in a hot water bath. I keep the water temp about 115F. I'd prefer if the thin foam layer was not there, but haven't had any complaints.


----------

